
Doubting Death: How Our Brains Shield Us from Mortal Truth - nostrademons
https://www.theguardian.com/science/2019/oct/19/doubting-death-how-our-brains-shield-us-from-mortal-truth
======
anigbrowl
Counterpoint: goths

